# 38th Annual Tejano Super Car Show



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

"The Tradition Continues" It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!! Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
Roll Call!!!!  
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 03:43 PM~14662606
> *"The Tradition Continues"  It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!!  Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> *[img


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

REAL GOOD CAR SHOW THE BEST IN WEST TX. I JUST HATE IT THAT ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW IN HOUSTON AS LAST YEAR ITS BAD FOR US IN THE WEGO TOUR I HATE TO MISS THIS SHOW  I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!!FOR ODESSA TX.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill be there this year


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 3 2009, 04:45 PM~14663320
> *Didn't know that , i've been on that date for manny years,it's a tradition,  hope all turns out good!</span>*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663716
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>X2*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 05:43 PM~14662606
> *LOOKIN' FORWARD TO THIS SHOW...IT'S ALWAYS A GREAT ONE :thumbsup:  [/i]*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14672524
> *bump
> *


Sabor will be there with some fresh rides!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Aug 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14674492
> *Sabor will be there with some fresh rides!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see them


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Aug 4 2009, 04:18 PM~14674492
> *Sabor will be there with some fresh rides!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: TASTE OF LATIN WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i,ll be there cant wait  
best show in tejas


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 4 2009, 07:05 PM~14676189
> *i,ll be there cant wait
> best show in tejas
> *




I SECOND THAT HOMIE. BEST SHOW IN TEXAS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP B, U READY FOR ODESSA


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

will be there this year


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 4 2009, 08:23 PM~14676356
> *WASSUP B, U READY FOR ODESSA
> *


thats a big 10-4 sir :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:24 PM~14676373
> *thats a big 10-4 sir :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY HOMIE, IM READY FOR THIS ONE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 3 2009, 06:45 PM~14663320
> *<span style='color:red'>AND WE WILL BE IN ODESSA!!!! ITS FUKKED UP 2 YEARS IN A ROW...  :biggrin:*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 4 2009, 07:37 PM~14676507
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> AND WE WILL BE IN ODESSA!!!! ITS FUKKED UP 2 YEARS IN A ROW...    :biggrin:
> *



SEE U THERE HOMIE, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TEAM 325 will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its gonna be a good show again


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hopefully il be there with a couple of hoppers again maybe they will work right this year lol


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick you know I and the Tejano Boss (3K) will be there along with UCE and El Paso. We always have supported you and we will continue to do so because its a tradition not to mention the hospitality. This is the way I look at it, Tejano Show and Thanksgiving and Football, what a tradition!!!!!!!Long live the traditions in life.





> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 06:22 PM~14663716
> *Didn't know that , i've been on that date for manny years,it's a tradition,  hope all turns out good!
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Will Be There :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679451
> *Nick you know I and the Tejano Boss (3K) will be there along with UCE and El Paso. We always have supported you and we will continue to do so because its a tradition not to mention the hospitality. This is the way I look at it, Tejano Show and Thanksgiving and Football, what a tradition!!!!!!!Long live the traditions in life.
> *


AMEN BROTHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679451
> *Nick you know I and the Tejano Boss (3K) will be there along with UCE and El Paso. We always have supported you and we will continue to do so because its a tradition not to mention the hospitality. This is the way I look at it, Tejano Show and Thanksgiving and Football, what a tradition!!!!!!!Long live the traditions in life.
> *


Say homie is tha UCE fam from Cali comin this year?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Looking forward to being there. Hopefully I will not get pulled over on Clemons again. LOL


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 5 2009, 01:56 PM~14684708
> *Looking forward to being there. Hopefully I will not get pulled over on Clemons again. LOL
> *


Dam they got u 2


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 5 2009, 04:42 PM~14685168
> *Dam they got u 2
> *


Me and Ralph Dogg.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 4 2009, 07:22 PM~14676353
> *I SECOND THAT HOMIE. BEST SHOW IN TEXAS
> *


Thumps up.
One Of tha Best Shows On Earth.
TejanoSuperCarShow.
TasteOfLatin Ttt.I Will Not Be Able To Make 
It With My Ride This Year. Goinq All Tha 
Way From Frame To Body uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 4 2009, 07:55 PM~14676712
> *TEAM 325 will b there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

GREAT SHOW LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX WILL BE THERE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

gonna be a good show cant wait


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679451
> *Nick you know I and the Tejano Boss (3K) will be there along with UCE and El Paso. We always have supported you and we will continue to do so because its a tradition not to mention the hospitality. This is the way I look at it, Tejano Show and Thanksgiving and Football, what a tradition!!!!!!!Long live the traditions in life.
> *




AMEN BROTHER X142536388378676789


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 5 2009, 12:52 AM~14679451
> *Nick you know I and the Tejano Boss (3K) will be there along with UCE and El Paso. We always have supported you and we will continue to do so because its a tradition not to mention the hospitality. This is the way I look at it, Tejano Show and Thanksgiving and Football, what a tradition!!!!!!!Long live the traditions in life.
> *



x100000000000000000000 

speaking the pure truth brother


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

gonna be in tha pit with the duece!!!432!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Right now it looks like they will be comming down.




> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 5 2009, 06:39 AM~14680424
> *Say homie is tha UCE fam from Cali comin this year?
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14685923
> *Me and Ralph Dogg.
> *


haha, he'll yeah...!!! they got me for hopping, I know the only thing that saved me was beign military, dude had gun drawn n everything...talkin bout me going to jail n impounding the ride...!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE DFW will be there... The BEST show in TEXAS...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2009, 09:40 PM~14740914
> *NEW WAVE DFW will be there... X2</span>*


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2009, 07:40 PM~14740914
> *NEW WAVE DFW will be there... The BEST show in TEXAS...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Irving Customz will try our best to make it this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TA ALL DAY!!

hope my 78 will tag along this yr :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*TTT*








WILL BE THERE......


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 01:56 AM~14744090
> *TA ALL DAY!!
> 
> hope my 78 will tag along this yr :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I will see you guys there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*IF I MAY SUGGEST MOVING THE TROPHY CEREMONY TO ANOTHER HALL OR OUT SIDE LIKE THE YR BEFORE LAST!

TOO MANY PEOPLE WALKING OVER DISPLAYS ,STANDING ON DISPLAYS!! CUTTING THROUGH DISPLAYS< STANDING ON BANNERS!!*

THANKS IN ADVANCE
THEE ARTISTICS!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 09:13 AM~14745715
> *IF I MAY SUGGEST MOVING THE TROPHY CEREMONY TO ANOTHER HALL OR OUT SIDE LIKE THE YR BEFORE LAST!
> 
> TOO MANY PEOPLE WALKING OVER DISPLAYS ,STANDING ON DISPLAYS!! CUTTING THROUGH DISPLAYS< STANDING ON BANNERS!!
> ...



Show keeps getting bigger and biger bro ,i will do my best to move awards,getting to the point where the only place big enought for awards is the main coliseum, but then exhibiters would have to wait untill concert is over and i'm sure you will not like that,if i move outdoors we are chanceing the weather,but i will do what ever i have to do to make thinks respectfully and i ask that all my friends do the same to each other.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2009, 07:40 PM~14740914
> *NEW WAVE DFW will be there... The BEST show in TEXAS...
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

TTT for an incredible show! We really wish we could have went. Few people know, but at the beginning of the year, we decided all WEGO staff were REQUIRED to show at this show. This is an incredible show that we've enjoyed attending and showing at. Hopefully, next year Team WEGO will be in the house in full force! 

Congrats, Nick and crew....ya'll have a great show and we wish you continued success...and we hope to be there next year!


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 12 2009, 08:19 AM~14744596
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Homie Styln,Aug 11 2009, 09:40 PM
NEW WAVE DFW will be there... The BEST show in TEXAS...



Thank's for the support Homies!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

*WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!!*


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 12 2009, 07:24 PM~14751305
> *TTT for an incredible show!  We really wish we could have went.  Few people know, but at the beginning of the year, we decided all WEGO staff were REQUIRED to show at this show.  This is an incredible show that we've enjoyed attending and showing at.  Hopefully, next year Team WEGO will be in the house in full force!
> 
> Congrats, Nick and crew....ya'll have a great show and we wish you continued success...and we hope to be there next year!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 09:35 PM~14752178
> *Homie Styln,Aug 11 2009, 09:40 PM
> NEW WAVE DFW will be there... The BEST show in TEXAS...
> Thank's for the support Homies!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nick is my homie and a true Texas LRM Hall of Fame Legend.. My new chapter of NEW WAVE is going to rep at his show...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

up


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP ODESSA


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Aug 6 2009, 09:54 AM~14692377
> *GREAT SHOW LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> *




T T T


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> *WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!!*
> 
> 
> LOOKING LIKE THE 78 MIGHT MAKE IT!! :cheesy:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2009, 09:41 PM~14823431
> *Nick is my homie and a true Texas LRM Hall of Fame Legend.. My new chapter of NEW WAVE is going to rep at his show...
> *


Team Irving Customz will be in the house as well.This show is always a good one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 4 2009, 07:22 PM~14676353
> *I SECOND THAT HOMIE. BEST SHOW IN TEXAS
> *


Thx!!! for your support! :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks like 'Manditos Hopper' from Odessa is challanging Shorty's 'Monte' for the TSCS Texas Super Street Title !


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14866654
> *Looks like 'Manditos Hopper' from Odessa is challanging  Shorty's  'Monte'  for the TSCS Texas Super Street Title !
> *


 :0 Callin out tha big boys :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good Show Last Year... Couldnt Believe The Turn Out... Had Only One Complaint...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS LOOKING FOWARD TO REPPIN IN ODESSA,TEJAS !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> "The Tradition Continues" It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!! Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> ==================================
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!
Love West Texas Love The Show!


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14866654
> *Looks like 'Manditos Hopper' from Odessa is challanging  Shorty's  'Monte'  for the TSCS Texas Super Street Title !
> *


  :yes: :worship: uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> WE WILL BE THERE!!!
> Love West Texas Love The Show!
> 
> *X817
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:09 PM~14866490
> *Thx!!! for your support! :biggrin:
> *



ANYTIME NICK, THE ONLY CITY YOU WILL FIND ME IN, IN NOVEMBER IS ODESSA TX HOMIES. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14838342
> *WHATS UP ODESSA
> *


What's up bro? Getting ready to rep in El Chuco next month at the Latin Pride show.
Magentalicous is getting a fresh look. Cadd-Berry is getting an engine swap. Both will be ready for Chuco.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 05:21 PM~14866654
> *Looks like 'Manditos Hopper' from Odessa is challanging  Shorty's  'Monte'  for the TSCS Texas Super Street Title !
> *


Ay Guey!!! Balls of steel!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> > "The Tradition Continues" It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!! Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> > Roll Call!!!!
> > http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> > ==================================
> ...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2009, 01:01 PM~14864570
> *
> LOOKING LIKE THE 78 MIGHT MAKE IT!! :cheesy:
> *


HOW BOUT MY LIL GURLS BIKE


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 03:43 PM~14662606
> *"The Tradition Continues"  It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!!  Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> *[img




BUMP!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14905309
> *BUMP!!!    :biggrin:
> *


you coming this year


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 27 2009, 11:48 PM~14906132
> *you coming this year
> *


I'm going to try my best! It's always a great show!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 28 2009, 07:58 AM~14907294
> *I'm going to try my best! It's always a great show!
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 4 2009, 07:46 AM~14978971
> *ttt
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 3 2009, 12:41 PM~14971058
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

[SIZE=Getting ready for the greatest gente in da world! Just wnt to say please log on th [url]www.koza1230.com[/url] i'am on the air live Mon, thru Sat. 11a to 3p and my bro Robert Hernandez does da Drive , 3p to 7p ,Robert is the Texas Death Car Hop Match Announ  cer! and Mr. David Jimenez jams on Da Sunday Memories show 1p till 5p,David is also another Texas Tours staff member. Check in we'll put you on the air live :biggrin: 
www.koza1230.com
request line-on airline 432 332 1230


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 6 2009, 12:51 PM~14996457
> *[SIZE=Getting ready for the greatest gente in da world! Just wnt to say please log on th [url]www.koza1230.com[/url] i'am on the air live Mon, thru Sat. 11a to 3p and my bro Robert Hernandez does da Drive , 3p to 7p ,Robert is the Texas Death Car Hop Match Announ  cer! and Mr. David Jimenez jams  on Da Sunday Memories show 1p till 5p,David is also another Texas Tours staff member. Check in we'll put you on the air live :biggrin:
> www.koza1230.com
> request line-on airline  432 332 1230
> *


Do u got tha hop rules yet


----------



## jefe1904 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 6 2009, 02:02 PM~14996830
> *Do u got tha hop rules yet
> *


Rules are on web site www.tejanosupercarshow.com
No radical class's this year


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14905309
> *BUMP!!!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE GREATEST SHOW IN TEXAS


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 7 2009, 05:42 PM~15006343
> *BUMP FOR THE GREATEST SHOW IN TEXAS
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jefe1904_@Sep 6 2009, 10:03 PM~15000436
> *Rules are on web site www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> No radical class's this year
> *


they are last years are they all the same this year except for the radical class


----------



## jefe1904 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 07:07 PM~15019640
> *they are last years are they all the same this year except for the radical class
> *


yes sir . looking forward to seeing all the competitors again this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

TASTE OF LATIN SUPPORTING LATIN PRIDE IN EL CHUCO

WE WILL BE AT THE TEJANO SUPERSHOW


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Sep 19 2009, 06:54 PM~15128930
> *TASTE OF LATIN SUPPORTING LATIN PRIDE IN EL CHUCO
> 
> WE WILL BE AT THE TEJANO SUPERSHOW
> *


Orale! Get ready for an exclusive apperance "La Voce de San Antonio" Jay Perez' a one hour and forty five minute performence on the main stage! 

3 big stages! Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships! y Las Bombas!!!
hey catch my radio show 11a to 12p evry day www.koza 1230.com and soon "Da Tejano Super Car Show" 8p to 12 midnite


----------



## Slodessa (Feb 5, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

real good show worth the drive from houston the last few years.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0305.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2009, 05:47 AM~15139270
> *real good show worth the drive from houston the last few years.
> *


Orale just got back from Long Beach, California da Lowrider Hall of Fame awards were off da chain! I gotz to say da Tovar Brothers were cool, went up to Hawian Gardens to check out the bombs,congradulations to Eddie Tovar and all the class of 09, Jessie Valadez Imperials c.c. little jess,Carnales Unidos "Bakersfield' and of course Mr Richard Ocha 'Lifetime " those rings were impressive ,packed house , Joe Ray LRM , lifestyle in da house! Taste of Latin just came back from El CHUCO, Latin Pride ' Chicano Park show!!!!! next show is Oct in El Paso, then ready for da 38th Annual Tejano Super Car Show as da 'Hall of Fame car clubs roll in from all over da Nation !
Thanks for da support Dallas, San Anto, Corpitos, Houston San Angelo,Panhandle,El Chuco, CALIFAS!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0281.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0276.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0315.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_4238.jpg[/img]][URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_4204.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0273.jpg[/img]]

Congradulations class of 2009!!! looking forward to the day 'Leo Rivera' gets da memorial award. i need input from Dallas Corpitos, San Antonio, and Houston for future nominations coming up this November


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0300.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0320.jpg[/img]]
[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0321.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_4246.jpg[/img]]
El Rick, T.S.C.S. Car hop Judge on he right and the vato that drove the blue monte on Blvd Nights da movie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Online tickets www.tejanosupercarshow.com  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 22 2009, 11:40 PM~15160227
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0281.jpg[/img]]
> 
> [URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/IMG_0276.jpg[/img]]
> ...






THANKS NICK FOR PUSHING LEO RIVERA FOR HALL OF FAME


----------



## Ricky B TSCS (Nov 13, 2008)

just wishin I got the call to be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We ready!


----------



## Ricky B TSCS (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm ready NICK! 432-847-7789! Cant wait.......


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14866654
> *Looks like 'Manditos Hopper' from Odessa is challanging  Shorty's  'Monte'  for the TSCS Texas Super Street Title !
> *


If u dont have a radical class this year how or why are u calling out shorty,s hydraulics to hop against a radical car? Especially since the blue monte is just a double pump lowrider rules built hopper . And does that mean that radical cars are going to be able to compete in the SUPER STREET CLASS please explain !! So the hoppers who come to hop will know what to expect thx .


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

its onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 25 2009, 07:39 PM~15188604
> *If u dont have a radical class this year how or why are u calling out shorty,s hydraulics to hop against a radical car? Especially since the blue monte is just a double pump lowrider rules built hopper . And does that mean that radical cars are going to be able to compete in the SUPER STREET CLASS  please explain !! So the hoppers who come to hop will know what to expect thx .
> *


X2


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 25 2009, 07:39 PM~15188604
> *If u dont have a radical class this year how or why are u calling out shorty,s hydraulics to hop against a radical car? Especially since the blue monte is just a double pump lowrider rules built hopper . And does that mean that radical cars are going to be able to compete in the SUPER STREET CLASS  please explain !! So the hoppers who come to hop will know what to expect thx .
> *


If the ride passes class regulations then it is allowed to compete,a radical can not compete in da super street unless it meet spec's.Shorty's car needs to be on reverse wheels and meet the rear hieght.same for any car wanting to compete in that class.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 28 2009, 04:27 PM~15210748
> *If the ride passes class regulations then it is allowed to compete,a radical can not compete in da super street unless it  meet spec's.Shorty's car needs to be on reverse wheels and meet the rear hieght.same for any car wanting to compete in that class.
> *


Put up specs so we can modify our suspension to be in that super street class . Only takes 15 minutes to put on reverse wheels by the way .


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

whos the entertainment for the show?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Sep 26 2009, 11:17 AM~15192606
> *T  T  T
> *


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 05:27 PM~15211426
> *Put up specs so we can modify our suspension to  be in that super street  class . Only  takes 15 minutes to  put on reverse wheels by the way .
> *


hop rules would be nice all there is is last years rules with the exception of no radical class :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

will el taco b at hopping pit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy85_@Sep 28 2009, 05:37 PM~15211543
> *whos the entertainment for the show?
> *


Main Stage
Jay Perez" The Voice'
hip hop T.BA.

Grupo Vida' aka Electric Cowboys'


Manny Ybarra stage
Sello, ALbert Garicia Pt Dho Band, Juan Sanchez"


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 07:27 PM~15211426
> *Put up specs so we can modify our suspension to  be in that super street  class . Only  takes 15 minutes to  put on reverse wheels by the way .*


 :yessad:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15225302
> *hop rules would be nice all there is is last years rules with the exception of no radical class  :biggrin:
> *


brother the rules are the same as other years, same rules as last year,youve been there,done that,hope you can make it in this year!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 05:27 PM~15211426
> *Put up specs so we can modify our suspension to  be in that super street  class . Only  takes 15 minutes to  put on reverse wheels by the way .
> *


I will upload the rules again with a better link, to the tscs web site, i will also include the phone number for my head judge in case you have any questions.

The 2009 "Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships"
'Where The Big Dogs Come To Play'
Sunday Nov. 22, 2009
Odessa,Texas


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy85_@Sep 28 2009, 05:37 PM~15211543
> *whos the entertainment for the show?
> *


Brown Pride in da house!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 30 2009, 11:03 PM~15236328
> *I will upload the rules again with a better link, to the tscs web site, i will also include the phone number for my head judge in case you have any questions.
> 
> The 2009 "Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2009, 05:47 AM~15139270
> *real good show worth the drive from houston the last few years.
> *



Welcome !!


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 1 2009, 02:14 PM~15240774
> *Welcome !!
> *


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2009, 05:43 PM~14662606
> *"The Tradition Continues"  It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!!  Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



 Orale Nick we're ready to help you as Host Club (Taste of Latin) and represent the LowRider movement and Odessa. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whats up big ed :wave:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15254035
> *whats up big ed :wave:
> *


was up homie..u coming down? u see how things r taking a different turn!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 2 2009, 08:46 PM~15254123
> *was up homie..u coming down? u see how things r taking a different turn!!!!
> *


Bullshit ass rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Nice 2 see back on tha grind HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15254035
> *whats up big ed :wave:
> *


What it dew B


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i'll be there with this on the floor...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 3 2009, 12:43 AM~15255770
> *Bullshit ass rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Nice 2 see back on tha grind HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just come out and play 4 fun


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

new hopper 2 b hopped at the tejanosupershow this year


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 3 2009, 01:44 AM~15255775
> *What it dew B
> *


whats going on how u been doing


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Oct 3 2009, 05:42 PM~15256787
> *i'll be there with this on the floor...
> 
> 
> ...


nice 'busa demon, bet you spent some time with a grinder on that one huh


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 1 2009, 02:14 PM~15240774
> *Welcome !!
> *


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 3 2009, 07:15 PM~15259373
> *nice 'busa demon, bet you spent some time with a grinder on that one huh
> *


and about 25 g's wrth of mods :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Oct 3 2009, 08:42 AM~15256787
> *i'll be there with this on the floor...
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 3 2009, 12:43 AM~15255770
> *Bullshit ass rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Nice 2 see back on tha grind HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Who is This!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 3 2009, 09:53 AM~15257151
> *new hopper 2 b hopped at the tejanosupershow this year
> *


yes sir anothe bm powered bumper killler


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 5 2009, 12:26 AM~15269367
> *yes sir anothe bm powered bumper killler
> *


you know it bmh


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

gettig closer


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 5 2009, 08:12 PM~15276711
> *
> *


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 3 2009, 09:52 AM~15257142
> *just come out and play    4 fun
> *


FUN HUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

fun is better that money


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 5 2009, 08:06 PM~15277366
> *FUN HUH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 5 2009, 08:12 PM~15276711
> *
> *


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 5 2009, 08:12 PM~15277467
> *fun is better that money
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Almost Here. Cant Wait


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15277366
> *FUN HUH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hey hey whats up BIG ED!!!! how have you been homie. ill see you next month bro


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Oct 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15252682
> * Orale Nick we're ready to help you as Host Club (Taste of Latin) and represent the LowRider movement and Odessa.  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15296607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

MRCADILLAC WILL BE AT THE ODESSA SHOW SELLING HIS BIG BAD CADILLAC FLEETWOOD!!! UGGHH HUH YEEEEEA! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15296607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Miggy you are a fool.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr wiked boy_@Oct 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15297889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 10 2009, 10:59 AM~15319127
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt see you guys there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 1 2009, 12:55 AM~15236277
> *brother the rules are the same as other years, same rules as last year,youve been there,done that,hope you can make it in this year!
> 
> *


*deadline for pre reg?*


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 05:42 AM~15340017
> *deadline for pre reg?
> *


X2


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

How's it going Mr Nick can't wait for the Show alraedy got our rooms booked got 19 total this year were bringing in the cavalry lol!!! nombre cant wait to see old friends and make new ones


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 13 2009, 03:00 PM~15344956
> *How's it going Mr Nick can't wait for the Show alraedy got our rooms booked got 19 total this year were bringing in the cavalry lol!!! nombre cant wait to see old friends and make new ones
> *


Thankx bro, gonna be big! Just added Jay Perez, Ricardo Castillion y La Differencia,Raulito Naivara, Grupo Vida!!1 Mc Magic, worlds fastest Rapper
"TWISTA'


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15345406
> *Thankx bro, gonna be big! Just added Jay Perez, Ricardo Castillion y La Differencia,Raulito Naivara, Grupo Vida!!1  Mc Magic, worlds fastest Rapper
> "TWISTA'
> *


THATS WHAT UP!!! TEJANO MUSIC FOR TEJANOS!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15345406
> *Thankx bro, gonna be big! Just added <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-66582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> (DALLAS CHAPTER)
> will be there :biggrin: *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15345406
> *Thankx bro, gonna be big! Just added Jay Perez, Ricardo Castillion y La Differencia,Raulito Naivara, Grupo Vida!!1  Mc Magic, worlds fastest Rapper
> "TWISTA'
> *


:thumbsup:  _CAN'T WAIT!_


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 13 2009, 09:11 PM~15347776
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

CANT WAIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15347342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-66582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



what day you leaving... we going over for this show...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 14 2009, 04:16 PM~15355998
> *what day you leaving... we going over for this show...
> *



idk when u pickin me up? LOL j/k :roflmao: 

leaving FRIDAY...gonna party w/ ESTILO-MIDLAND CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:16 PM~15357894
> *idk when u pickin me up? LOL j/k  :roflmao:
> 
> leaving FRIDAY...gonna party w/ ESTILO-MIDLAND CHAPTER  :biggrin:
> *


are we invited... its just me and 3 other members... we might be able to slide you in as long as you got beer....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 15 2009, 05:27 PM~15368656
> *are we invited... its just me and 3 other members... we might be able to slide you in as long as you got beer....
> *



of course yall invited homies! how bout i roll wit yall and yall bring me the beer! lol sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 14 2009, 10:43 AM~15353152
> *TTT
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15347342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-66582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



Welcome, check out our on line radio station, call in make dedications, roll call!
www.koza1230.com


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15380063
> *Welcome, check out our on line radio station, call in make dedications, roll call!
> www.koza1230.com
> *



:thumbsup: already! i'll have to check it out! i'm on a radio station too...you can check me out on knon.org (knon 89.3fm dallas) i'm on saturday nites 7-10p...check it out :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 17 2009, 11:10 AM~15386478
> *:thumbsup: already! i'll have to check it out! i'm on a radio station too...you can check me out on knon.org (knon 89.3fm dallas) i'm on saturday nites 7-10p...check it out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 17 2009, 06:02 PM~15389094
> *
> *



Cool! Whats up! we've been tweeking our internet connection, looks like we got it sounding good now, check mout my show around 11a or so im usaully on air till 3 but with car show registration my hours differ, i'll check u out!  

www.koza1230.com


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Oct 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15389094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 17 2009, 11:09 PM~15390522
> *Cool! Whats up! we've been tweeking our internet connection, looks like we got it sounding good now, check mout my show around 11a or so im usaully on air till 3 but with car show registration my hours differ, i'll check u out!
> 
> www.koza1230.com
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ready for the trip! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

ODESSA BOUND!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 19 2009, 09:08 AM~15399710
> *ODESSA BOUND!!
> *


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 19 2009, 08:08 AM~15399710
> *ODESSA BOUND!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 21 2009, 07:40 PM~15428358
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

ttt uffin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Getting closer!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

less than a month away!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 27 2009, 12:26 PM~15481515
> *less than a month away!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Oct 27 2009, 05:30 PM~15484282
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 27 2009, 12:26 PM~15481515
> *less than a month away!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Oct 29 2009, 03:14 PM~15505022
> *
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

havent missed 1 in 5 years


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

THE BEST SUPER SHOW! AND THE BEST WAY TO END THE YEAR BY ATTENDING THIS ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

*
Greatest Car Show On Earth 
Nov. 22.2009.. Cant Miss This One.!*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

day is getting closer time u put this hoppers in the bumperrrrr


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Oct 31 2009, 11:17 AM~15522026
> *
> Greatest Car Show On Earth
> Nov. 22.2009.. Cant Miss This One.!
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Oct 31 2009, 11:17 AM~15522026
> *
> Greatest Car Show On Earth
> Nov. 22.2009.. Cant Miss This One.!
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 29 2009, 04:43 PM~15505879
> *havent missed 1 in 5 years
> *


only missed 1 in 9 years :tears:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15552085
> *ttt
> *


you bringing the monte


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ain't that the same day as los magnificos


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Nov 4 2009, 10:02 AM~15559433
> *ain't that the same day as los magnificos
> *


same day


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 30 2009, 08:58 AM~15513094
> *TTT
> *


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Oct 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15508129
> *THE BEST SUPER SHOW! AND THE BEST WAY TO END THE YEAR BY ATTENDING THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

will the 806 make it 2 the 432


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

FOR ALL THOSE NICE SHOW CARS COMING TO THE BEST CARSHOW OF THE YEAR IF U NEED A FLAT BED TRUCK CONTACT MY BUDDY RICARDO AT 432 664 2358 AND TELL HIM SERGIO TOLD U AND HE WILL HOOK IT UP FOR U HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO ODEESA TEXAS 5 STAR TOWING 432 664 2358


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

It's going to be here before you know it. See you guys there.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

[/B]ANGELITOS CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

will for sure be there deeper than ever before!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 10:23 AM~15619235
> *TTT
> *


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

I will b there representing the 575! :wave:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 10 2009, 06:49 PM~15626048
> *I will b there representing the 575! :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 10 2009, 06:49 PM~15626048
> *I will b there representing the 575! :wave:
> *


x2 from alamo


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

we got an extra spot on a three car hauler leaving fort worth on Fri. & returning sunday night... PM me if interested..


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

tttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

tru rydaz will be in attendance


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 12 2009, 02:19 PM~15646240
> *ttt
> *



u need a security guard? :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.

The city od Odessa welcomes all visitors , you are contributing to the economy of Odessa and your efforts and contributions are greatly appeciated, thank you Lowrider industry!</span>


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Ontero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...



 Well deserved... Chris was a class act always willing to help and treated everyone like family...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

I was just notified that there will live video tapingcrew , with full car shots and interviewsJohnny withe krasy kuctting crew will also have many custom engraved parts at his booth be sure to check that out. Already have plenty of food vendors , burgers, tacos, funnel cakes,twisted drinks booth, tripitas , BBQ, and lots of commercial vendors, so get ready it's gonna be tight!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2009, 03:14 PM~15646716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 The Maaaajjjjjjeeeeeesssssttttiiccccccssssssss are coming!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: chris was a top guy for sure had the chance to meet him earier this year he will be sadly missed :angel:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2009, 03:14 PM~15646716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i'm talking about!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15647176
> *:thumbsup: chris was a top guy for sure had the chance to meet him earier this year he will be sadly missed  :angel:
> *



Simon que si! Thanks for your support carnal!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 04:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...



thats awesome bro!!! Chris Otero :angel:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 04:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

_Its AlMost Here. 7 Days Away.
Cant Wait For Tha Biq Day.
November 22nd Greatest CarShow 
On Earth. 38th Tejano SuperCarShow_


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yup ill be there, since ill be in the panhandel that weekend...

anything ele going down sat night?


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 AM~15663181
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 AM~15663181
> *TTT
> *



LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX

WILL BE THERE FOR THE 16TH CONSECUTIVE YEAR


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Nov 16 2009, 08:48 PM~15685441
> *
> *


Trade Mark que no! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15671289
> *yup ill be there, since ill be in the panhandel that weekend...
> 
> anything ele going down sat night?
> *


holla at me if ya see me homie il be hopping "el taco" :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

el taco will be in the hop pit nothing but smaching the bumper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15646258
> *u need a security guard?  :biggrin:
> *


4 the models? :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15646439
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>This years show is dedecated to the late "Chris Otero' with Majestics car club, he will be honored for his contributions and support to the Tejano super car show and lowrider industry. The 2009 ribbon cutting will take place on Fri. Nov 19 at the BBS Collision center 1501 N Grant ave at 11am, food will be provided by Jaliscos Mexican resturants and the official riibon cutting ceromonie will be cunducted by all area Hispanic chamber of commerce's.
> The Mayor , Chief of Police and city officials have been invited , The Mayor of Odessa will read the proclamation , proclaiming Nov 22 as the official Tejano Super car show weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: to the best car show in west texas 2 bad we cant make it this year but next year for shur will be in the house supporting or other members will be there this year once agian :thumbsup: to odessa car show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt...fantastic show. We plan on being there next year!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick, I will be unable to attend the show this year. I had to come to the hospital on Sat due to chest pains. I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow. I know the show will be a great success as it always is.. There will be clubs from the ULC & ULA at the show representing both organizations from the Dallas Ft Worth area.... 

Regards, Homie John...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2009, 05:13 PM~15694597
> *Nick, I will be unable to attend the show this year. I had to come to the hospital on Sat due to chest pains. I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow. I know the show will be a great success as it always is.. There will be clubs from the ULC & ULA at the show representing both organizations from the Dallas Ft Worth area....
> 
> Regards, Homie John...
> *


Stay cool homie hope everything goes good :thumbsup:


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Cant wait!!


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone know when the pre-registration ends?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Nov 16 2009, 11:44 PM~15687945
> *4 the models? :biggrin:
> *



fucker u taking models? :banghead: :banghead: when u leaving :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Nov 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15709597
> *Does anyone know when the pre-registration ends?
> *


thursday, overnight it...!!! i had to cause i forgot about it to...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Will do homie! 


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15685605
> *holla at me if ya see me homie il be hopping "el taco" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So whos hopping?? :dunno:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## G Welding (Dec 20, 2006)

For all you people making the trip down to Odessa, hope and pray you have a safe trip. Keep the movement alive!!!


----------



## 432-hardlines (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G Welding_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15732429
> *For all you people making the trip down to Odessa, hope and pray you have a safe trip. Keep the movement alive!!!
> *


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low-life c.c. from Oklahoma city Just got to Odessa bout 30 minutes ago can't wait for the show


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

24hrs away for the best car show of the year c everybody in the hop pit


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

is there gonna be cruising after the show?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

PHOTOS OF TEJANO SUPERSHOW

AT WWW.CONVICTEDARTIST.COM


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

EL PASO AND JUAREZ CAR CLUBS ENJOYING THE SHOW

CLUBS INCLUDE

LATIN PRIDE
PRESENCE
AMIGOS
OUR STORY
KLIQUE 
DESTINY
NEW BREED
OLD MEMORIES
NOBLEZA


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE EL PASO TX
AMIGOS JUAREZ MEXICO


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

At Motel6!


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------

